# Warhammer 40k Ork 6th Edition - First rumors



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Time to open up the early rumors mill on the dear greenskins!

Seeing as one of my close friends plays Orks, I was wondering if there were any rumors our there yet regarding them. And 'lo and behold, I found some rumors from September 1st on Faeit 212.



> _Waarghpoints_
> Every 3th Ork Mob Generate 1 Point. Only Units with 10 or more Boyz count.
> 
> _Weirdboyz_
> ...


Now this sounds interesting to me - It makes good sense to have the army based on it's size, as it has always been the Orks biggest force. If this turns out to be true, it sounds like a fun system!

Moving on to Wierdboyz and how they generate warpcharges.


> Orks will become a special Rule for they Psykers. Wierdboyz do not generated Warp Points, Units do it! 1 Point per 3 Units in your core Army.


And



> large squads generate more points (more than if you MSU'd)
> 
> Dakka squads if they kill models in the shooting phase generate a wyrd token, placed beside the unit.
> 
> ...


The way I read it. the Wyrdcharges is a early edition of the Waaarghpoints mentioned earlier. Effectively being the same thing - A collective point system used for various abilities ranging from Warboss to Weirdboy. What are your thoughts?

Keep in mind that these are rumors - But if there's at least some truth to this, I like the direction they're going with the Orks. Incorporating the Waaargh more into the race as a whole seems like a good direction in my ears.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

I like this kind of special rules. This will push players to create large bands to be able to fully exploit such a rule. A funny addition, this sounds like. I also like the "loota rule": sounds like an interesting idea (to be developed further obviously).
I've always loved to play against orks and i hope to see a new codex in 2014. They deserve it!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Huh. Well, that all sounds interesting, if maybe a little complicated. I really hope they end up revamping Lootas and Looted Vehicles. Oh, to be able to use a Leman Russ or a Basilisk like in the 3rd edition codex... Looking forward to the new codex though! I agree, my orks need a new codex!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The wyrd token mechanic sounds a lot like Hordes fury points (that beasts generate and casters can leach off to fuel abilities) if true it could add some interesting dimensions to the army with players learning wyrd management tactics


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

For the Loota rule, what happens if the destroyed unit were Obliterators? Would the Lootas use the last used weapon or could they use any of the options? 

The new Psyker rules definitely fit with the Orks.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Wishlisting. Faeit will print anything. Dont believe anything until you see a leak.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

The system sound very orky but in a way to complicated for the pace of WH40K. Maybe something similar but simpler.


----------



## CommissarAidan (Apr 9, 2012)

i like these new rules


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

d3m01iti0n said:


> Wishlisting. Faeit will print anything. Dont believe anything until you see a leak.


Yeah, it's important to remember they're not due a release until first quarter of next year, somewhere with Imperial Guard as well.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Nordicus said:


> Time to open up the early rumors mill on the dear greenskins!
> 
> Seeing as one of my close friends plays Orks, I was wondering if there were any rumors our there yet regarding them. And 'lo and behold, I found some rumors from September 1st on Faeit 212.


Firstly Orks are coming in the second half of next year,
Secondly there is more truth in the beermuda triangle then these rumours,
Thirdly; no I didn't.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

Bindi Baji said:


> Firstly Orks are coming in the second half of next year.


Fuckity fuck fuck fuuuck, fucks sake i want orks stuff now. :ireful2:

any rumours on models?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

This could be interesting but confusing as well if it is too complicated.

Would be nice if they brought back the old mob up rule. But it will be nice to see the whole involved in affecting the waaagh. I can not wait to see what happens with my beloved orks.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

While this would make sense for Orks(the leaders drawing their energy/power from the collective psychic might of their army), I am extremely skeptical. As stated, it sounds a lot like a Hordes mechanic. But of all the ideas bouncing around to improve/change Orks, it does sound pretty cool. Guess we'll have to wait and see what they actually get.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

TechPr1est said:


> any rumours on models?


Er, 
there will be a new kit consisting of feet that can be added to a baneblade to make the combined banestompa


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well I think plastic meganobs, buggys and artillery are all pretty much rumoured but given the recent spate of never before seen units it could be absolutely anything, I wouldnt even count out re done ork boyz at this point.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

interesting 
via Larry Vela on Bols
It looks like we have a good idea of what the first half of 2014 is looking like. 
Orks in June, after Imperial Guard
Ork models focus on updates/removal of metal and finecast models.

Gutrippa returns as a reimagined halftrack with a Kannon and a nasty spike filled front, and a AAA Flakkwagon alternative build.

Buggy kit
Flashgitz/Tankbustas combo-kit
Meganob kit (Warboss bit included)
Big Gunz/Suppagunz combo-kit
Deffkoptas
Plastic cybork parts are included in one of those kits.

Plastic Weirdboy clampack
Plastic Mek clampack

Last but not least... there is mixed chatter out there about... da CyBoar!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> interesting
> via Larry Vela on Bols
> It looks like we have a good idea of what the first half of 2014 is looking like.
> Orks in June, after Imperial Guard
> ...


CyBoars would give my the push I need. Really considering starting them up when the release happens and CyBoars would be me throwing my wallet at them.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Loli said:


> CyBoars would give my the push I need. Really considering starting them up when the release happens and CyBoars would be me throwing my wallet at them.


If my memory serves me well CyBoars have been on everybodies wishlist for like forever but nada. Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Moriouce said:


> If my memory serves me well CyBoars have been on everybodies wishlist for like forever but nada. Don't get your hopes up.


My hopes aren't up because I think in the end I'll start Orks with this release anyway, but yeah I know so many people want CyBoars for a long while.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

There has been no reaction to the Gutrippa/Flakkwagon kit? Out of the question or just meh? If the Gutrippa comes out I think it will take the stats of the deffrolla, nerfing the later down in strength and hits. Flakkwagons, I honestly think our cheep fliers make up for AA. But both sounds much like wishlisting off Epic. 


Or the "Rokkitboost" attack that Stormboys could do if rolling 6 when moving. A single attack at an flier if passing over one. This is not likely to my ears but it would be a fun extra. Explode on 1 and get to attack fliers on a 6.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I think cyboars would be an instant buy for many ork players. I think lootas and work flyers do a good job already. The storming rule would be cool but a one trick shot that may or may not work.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> I have been handed these play test rules for the new ork codex that is meant for a release around the August period.
> I must put a HUGE pinch of salt with these as I have never been sent any information before from this person but others I chat to have declared him as trustworthy.
> 
> ...


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

Swamp Em makes me very happy inside. I dont want Ork CC nerfed to death this edition.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

I'd love for the Orks going back to proppa Orkiness with WS/BS of 3. Orks being a close combat army was a byproduct of 3rd Edition's bias to close combat. If you look at all the classic Ork Boyz models, they mostly have guns. That's because it's all about "MOAR DAKKA!" not more "Moar choppa!" You only hit fings wiv a choppa if dey happens to get up closelike and need ta be crumped. 

With 6th being a shooty edition, make the Orks shoot again. There's no need to make them a ridiculous horde army. Jack their points up slightly to adjust for the strength of shooting in 6th. 2nd Edition was the glory day of the Orks. If GW is bringing back a 2nd Edition feel to the game, let this be a renaissance for the Ork army.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> With 6th being a shooty edition, make the Orks shoot again. There's no need to make them a ridiculous horde army. Jack their points up slightly to adjust for the strength of shooting in 6th. 2nd Edition was the glory day of the Orks. If GW is bringing back a 2nd Edition feel to the game, let this be a renaissance for the Ork army.


I think this would damage the game, quite a lot. If you make Orks a shooty army, and then Tyranids a shooty army, and then Daemons a shooty army, eventually you end up with a very clear pecking order of codexes, with Tau/Guard at the top going down to whichever poor sod ended up getting the worst shooting. You need to make the armies all play differently, and significantly so, otherwise they end up being flat-out better or worse than each other.

And all that coming from a Dark Angels player... Well, my excuse is that Dark Angels *have* their theme, GW just can't follow it properly.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Tyranids _are_ a fairly shooty army. In fact, they shoot better than Orks, lol.

The reality is that the vision of the game you has is distorted. 2nd Edition was shooty as hell, and there was still plenty of distinction between the factions. Pecking orders aren't a problem in WW2 games, or modern combat games, or even other sci-fi systems. Some factions have really good weapons and troops, others have lots of troops and lower quality. And you still end up with a playable system. Orks in 2nd Edition were all kinds of shooty, and had a variety of goofball weapons and tactics that made them viable. 

On the other hand, 40K's most significant ruleset and balance problems actually _stem_ from trying to be Ancients/Fantasy and Sci-Fi/Modern at the same time. A high model count 3/3 4/4 maneuver-based shooty army version of the Orks would still give Tau fits with swarming tactics in close combat, _and_ wouldn't be forced into gimmick builds (or worse monobuilds) to overcome their deficiency at the game's most important facet. It becomes a classic wargame battle at that point where generalship wins the day instead of power-build combos.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Yah got to call bullshit on this batch of info. Firstly they are getting a flat strength boast and the "Mob them" Rule without a noticeable point increase. Thats like Guard going down 1pt each and getting +1 BS. Unless those attack are at a flat basis, and not per model, but even then its a increase on top of a increase.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Tripe, i call from a tall mound of bullshit and salt.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Tyranids _are_ a fairly shooty army. In fact, they shoot better than Orks, lol.
> 
> The reality is that the vision of the game you has is distorted. 2nd Edition was shooty as hell, and there was still plenty of distinction between the factions. Pecking orders aren't a problem in WW2 games, or modern combat games, or even other sci-fi systems. Some factions have really good weapons and troops, others have lots of troops and lower quality. And you still end up with a playable system. Orks in 2nd Edition were all kinds of shooty, and had a variety of goofball weapons and tactics that made them viable.
> 
> On the other hand, 40K's most significant ruleset and balance problems actually _stem_ from trying to be Ancients/Fantasy and Sci-Fi/Modern at the same time. A high model count 3/3 4/4 maneuver-based shooty army version of the Orks would still give Tau fits with swarming tactics in close combat, _and_ wouldn't be forced into gimmick builds (or worse monobuilds) to overcome their deficiency at the game's most important facet. It becomes a classic wargame battle at that point where generalship wins the day instead of power-build combos.



Sorry but I fail to see your point by adressing old RTS. Which one are you talking about cause I have never played a RTS game where tactics make the day. And I have played a few since Dune 2 to Supreme Commander and most there between. You build your army and they face off and the one with surviving units go on to destroy the enemy base. Maybe fun one time but no Re-play value. 

When talking about game balance I think people in general is looking to much here and now. WH40K has always and always will be a game of change and over time this is a great way of showing how new ways of doing battle evolve and change the tide of war. It is not just an armsrace but an evolution of war. New ways to destroy your enemy and new way to counter that. I love it and no RTS will ever come up close to WH40K boardgame.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Moriouce said:


> Sorry but I fail to see your point by adressing old RTS. Which one are you talking about cause I have never played a RTS game where tactics make the day. And I have played a few since Dune 2 to Supreme Commander and most there between. You build your army and they face off and the one with surviving units go on to destroy the enemy base. Maybe fun one time but no Re-play value.


Where the heck did I say anything about an RTS? :scratchhead:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I also want to see orks go back to 2 ed. where they were a big time shooty army with lots of wacky guns. I have always played orks as a shooty army ever since then. I was never one to use them as a CC army. So I am glad 6th is more shooty as it fits the army better shoot everything like crazy then run in and kill anything that survives. 

I hope that second batch of rules does not happen as that would make deff dreads and killa kans probably disappear from the table top as they would be to random.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Where the heck did I say anything about an RTS? :scratchhead:


May have misunderstod you. But still, a game with only shooty armies, good or bad at it, sound dull.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

A reminder seeing as people have resurrected this thread; The initial rumors are from October last year, so new info have surfaced since.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

morfangdakka said:


> I also want to see orks go back to 2 ed. where they were a big time shooty army with lots of wacky guns. I have always played orks as a shooty army ever since then. I was never one to use them as a CC army. So I am glad 6th is more shooty as it fits the army better shoot everything like crazy then run in and kill anything that survives.



The wacky guns would be fun! GW could have a great time making it worth it to take meks if unique Guns came their way. Also some crazy relics for da bosses and big meks!


----------



## afnolte (Jan 28, 2014)

I didn't start 40K until mid-3rd, so I don't really have any 2nd ed experience beyond buying and reading old codices off of ebay. I'd kind of like to see something like 3rd ed when you had slugga boyz and shoota boyz as two separate units. That way GW could keep the sluggas nice and cheap for a RIP & TEAR army, and up the shoota's BS and point cost.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> This is a large release with five plastic kits and
> two codices - the main codex and one supplement for blood axe freebooterz.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

revilo44 said:


> - a box that makes 3 behemorks,


I'll admit, I laughed. That's just priceless!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From BoLS:


> *May release - 5 Kits*
> 
> *1) Plastic Warboss: *Multi-part plastic kit which make a warboss in mega armor with new weapon options.
> 
> ...


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

So much win. Hope at least half of these are real.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

The Deffkopta kit has been sitting around gathering dust for at least a year now as someone was talking about it long before games day last year


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

I have 3 painted Koptas and 5 without propellers. Nobody sells just the props anymore so those will be welcome.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

d3m01iti0n said:


> So much win. Hope at least half of these are real.



I agree. The deffkoptas I can do without but the rest sounds really good.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Not 100% sure these haven't gotten posted, but here they are anyways:



> *via Larry Vela on Bols*
> Orks - 5 Kits
> 1) Plastic Warboss: Multi-part plastic kit which make a warboss in mega armor with new weapon options.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

Waaagh!!! Points seem like a horrible idea. I really hope they are not true. Also the Shokk Attack Gun running off WP seems really bad if it is true, Meks really shine in Kan Walls, and other mechanized lists, if a SAG is powered by infantry it seems really bad... as in troop heavy lists you want Warbosses.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Looking forward to this Ork release. I might dig out the orks I painted years ago and give them a bit of an update.


----------



## DeathGlam (Apr 17, 2014)

I hope this release is as awesome as it has the potential to be, my local club has an Ork fanatic who is going through a bit of a 40k lull, we want him back challenging us all to stop the Waaagh!

Much more fun for the rest of us.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I hope so much of this thread is true! Greenskins ftw!:victory:


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

If rumors are true they will be the next release. Leaks are gonna drop anytime the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

d3m01iti0n said:


> If rumors are true they will be the next release. Leaks are gonna drop anytime the suspense is killing me!!!


they are


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

d3m01iti0n said:


> If rumors are true they will be the next release. Leaks are gonna drop anytime the suspense is killing me!!!



That makes two of us. I can not wait to see what new goodness the orks get so I can get back to bashing everyone good and proper.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Third! 
Certainly gonna be The hobby-high of the year!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Found this on BoLS. Think it had some new input I have not seen yet. It is from the 20th of mars. 


"Busy day for the greenskins!. Here's the latest round of rules and more for the upcoming Ork Codex. Get a comfy chair - its a lot:



via Juvieus Kaine 3-20-2014
Orks 
Still have the Mob and Furious Charge rules
Orks now have 6+ FNP
Each unit now has Waaagh! points
Waaagh! charge now per unit, not per army.
Sluggas generate 1 Waaagh! point for each turn in combat
Shootas generate 1 point for each unit kill with shooting
Waaagh points also generated from every 3 units of 10+ models (unsure of this one)
Mega Armour now has Deepstrike rule

Boyz 
Unit gets 2pts cheaper and weapons are now upgrades.
Choppas are AP6. +1str AP4 on charge. Cost 1pt each
Shootas cost 2pts each
Big Choppas now +2str AP4. AP3 on charge

Lootas 
Deffguns are now options
Unit is now cheaper and has more options for weapons
Gains new rule: Loot
- If in base-to-base contact with a destroyed vehicle, they can fire one of its weapons. Not clarified if per turn or per game.

Flash Gitz 
Weapons now have random range instead of random AP
New range is 12 + 3D6”. Triple 1 on range causes Overheat
Weapon upgrade options include +1Bs, +1 Attack, Blast, Skyfire

Stormboyz
Can now assault Fliers
Must move 18” on movement if charging a flier

Grots 
Whole bunch of Grot units, including Grot Buggies, Whirlybirds, Rokkits and Snotlings
Grot Boss unit – has same stats as an Ork Boy with +1Bs

Gretchin 
Now separate from Grots
Units of up to 20, 2pts per model
Has an upgrade called Control Collars: basically, bomb collars that explode when the unit fails Leadership. Think alternative for Runtherders

Weirdboyz
Now have a warp powers table; either Divination, Gork or Mork
Use Waaagh! points for powers
Waaagh points also contribute to Weirdboy’s death. When he dies, casts "Eadbanga" on himself. More points means bigger and more powerful explosions

Bomb squigs now can be taken as units
Includes more options. Can have upgrades for more powerful explosions or melta

Due to Waaagh! changes, Ghaz has 3 Waaaghs! Not sure if armywide or distributed to units
Killa Kanz to Elites – may require Grot boss

NEW UNITS 
New unit of Warlord Nobz, can be taken as HQ. One Nob is the Warlord. On death, another Nob is the Warlord. Must kill entire unit for the kill
Possible mek tanks with upgrades
- Upgrades including a KFF and a SAG that shoots bomb squigs – if they miss you place a bomb squig
SAG and Flakk guns might be taken as Big Gunz unit
Halftrakk unit called Gutripper
Multi-wound Squiggoth-like beast

Supplements 
Goffs and Blood Axes first
Blood Axes can allow Kommandos as troops and can ally with Guardsmen

NEW BOXES 
Snapfit mekboy and weirdboy?
Deffkopta kit
Cybork body parts box
Combi Flash Gitz/Tankbustas box"


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From BoLS. ALL the salt considering it brings up Lords of War in the codex:


> Orks are hot on the heels of 7th, (so June), and we have yet another source talking about kits that are jiving with stuff we've heard of late:
> Look for the following:
> - A new Ork Boys box triple-combo kit covering: Tank-Bustas, Kommandos, Flashgitz
> - Buggie Combo kit (making the existing buggy and a new unknown kit)
> ...


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Triple-combo-kit?! I don't see it happen. The three simply stand to far apart. Flashgit/tank-bustas yes but kommandos? I don't think so. Three new kits sounds unlikely aswell.


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

I'm hoping for grot hq and the buggies to be cool. I have 30 grots and 150 gnoblers to convert!


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Any hope for Flash Gitz? I want them.... I want them back. I like Flash Gitz.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Possible cover from the 7th ed rulebook:


----------



## mrknify (May 15, 2014)

Zion said:


> Possible cover from the 7th ed rulebook:


Oh yeah love it! Hope they get a nice super heavy walker.... drug crazed grot controlled, with snotling targeting systems and a nice 4++ to go with a nifty ability I want to call throw (vehicle) stupid hoomie tank. That causes a d3+1 hits on vehicle thrown, if vehicle is thrown into a unit causes tank shock, and that unit reacts as if it was hit by a deff rolla @ str8.

Of course that is not a real rumour.


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Might just be artwork from inside the codex since you can see text to the right. Looks like he has opened the book an taken a pic of te picture, sire not to give anything away.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

zion said:


> possible cover from the 7th ed rulebook:


wherz da daka!!!!!!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Moriouce said:


> Might just be artwork from inside the codex since you can see text to the right. Looks like he has opened the book an taken a pic of te picture, sire not to give anything away.


No, the poster said it was from the new core rulebook. The text on the right is the fluff about the Orks as a race.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

that would still be a cool cover to codex a lot better than the last cover for the ork codex anyway.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

morfangdakka said:


> that would still be a cool cover to codex a lot better than the last cover for the ork codex anyway.


Completely agree - That is a pretty awesome!


----------

